# NFAA rules question



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

zestycj7 said:


> Is there any kind of rule stating that if you enter a shoot shooting right handed that you have to finish the shoot right handed, or can you finish shooting left handed?
> Can you change anytime during the shoot?
> Thanks for any and all info on this.
> Don.


shoot both ways if you wish.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

probably not...........until you beat the wrong person.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

That right there is FUNNY!!!!......................................................and TRUE!!!!!!!!




rock monkey said:


> probably not...........until you beat the wrong person.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

How does that apply for limited equipment style divisions?
Since you can not alter your equipment in those divisions. I.e. 
Bowhunter freestyle and the rest of those styles??? Ken


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I BOW 2 said:


> How does that apply for limited equipment style divisions?
> Since you can not alter your equipment in those divisions. I.e.
> Bowhunter freestyle and the rest of those styles??? Ken


My bow could be shot left or right without any equipment change.
DB


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I COULD think of a couple categories that would introduce concerns, as the Bowhunter, Traditional and Longbow styles require a single anchor point. Changing from the Right to Left would DEFINITELY be a different anchor point.

BUT with that rest, and a D-loop, I'd say you are shooting Freestyle or Bowhunter Freestyle, so I don't know of any rule that would be affected.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I shoot bowhunter style, 12" max stabilizer, no levels or clickers. My anchor is the same right and left handed, top finger in the corner of my mouth.
Don.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I've personally shot events both left and right handed...in the same day/round and apparently, it is just fine; nobody said anything about it, and there happened to be an NFAA director in my group on more than one of those occasions. 
In fact, it was only a few years back at a State Field tournament that I shot left handed the first day and right handed the second day, and an NFAA official was in my group both days. I didn't win, but I sure had fun trying, hahahaha. They were rather surprised when I showed up on Sunday shooting the right handed bow, however. They asked where that bright-shiny silver Merlin was and thought the red one wasn't anywhere near as pretty. I only shot 4 points higher on Sunday than I did on Saturday, ha.

I've also done it other times to win some money by telling people that I can shoot an 18 or better at 55 or 60 yards, without touching my sight's windage and setting it only for the yardage... and shoot on the opposite side of the bow. They are 'suckered in' right away, and I've yet to lose on the proposition. They are surprised by this. Then, I right back to the 'real side' of the bow and shoot the next target as if nothing ever happened. Suck it up, buttercup.

I wouldn't see what real difference it would make anyways...unless, as stated earlier, you beat the wrong person.

Even in FS Limited, you would be keeping your fingers on the bow string...so what difference does it make if you use the other hand on the bowstring? No big deal.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

From left to right there is a big differance the arrow is very close to your eye left farther away two differant sight pictures. Don you are killing me right handed second finger in mouth left first finger. But if you need to it's ok with me I shot a tournament in Tehachapi half marked half unmarked . every other target thing I took two bows and Charles Robinson helped by carring my bow and still kicked my butt. I will carry for you cause you know I love ya.
Gary


zestycj7 said:


> I shoot bowhunter style, 12" max stabilizer, no levels or clickers. My anchor is the same right and left handed, top finger in the corner of my mouth.
> Don.
> View attachment 1409028
> View attachment 1409030


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Barebow or otherwise, it can be accommodated left or right handed, with the same bow. Of course there are problems with keeping the arrow on the arrow-rest when shooting cross-handed with your fingers on the string....
Of course, you do NOT have two different site pictures...unless you cross over and shoot left handed with right eye alignment...but if you shoot left handed with left eye alignment, or right handed with right eye alignment...it is the SAME site picture, just using a different hand and eye.

My oldest brother shot and won many tournaments during his first year of shooting by shooting a right handed bow left handed with his fingers on the string. We couldn't afford him a left handed bow, so he used my wife's right handed bow, a Swift Wing model.

Of course, he was shooting with a peep site, which obviously helps a lot in keeping things lined up. But as long as you are sighted in for it, shooting today's bows wrong handed (excepting the Tec-Riser models) isn't a big deal...especially with shoot thru systems or bows such as the Merlin Excalibur (and a couple of others) that have the string right down the center of the bow.
The OK bow, the PSE dominator...if you don't like the arrow rest banging you on the hand...no big deal..move it to the other side, swap over the cable guard, and voila...you just made the right handed bow left handed and vice versa! Actually makes more sense than having two completely different risers, haha.

I also know several shooters that intentionally shoot right handed bows left handed...and most can/do shoot field scores into the mid to upper 550's too.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Shoot it any way you want to. But my question is why would you want to?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I would suspect for the fun and challenge of it all. That is why I did it...fun and challenge.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

what brand of stablizer are in the photo's and do they do a better job over a normal end weight...the circle end weight do look interesting...


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> Shoot it any way you want to. But my question is why would you want to?


 The reason for me going to shooting left hand... I am missing the index finger on my right hand, the middle finger doesn't bend at the tip.....so shooting fingers and non-sights, my anchor floats on my face. I have been trying for the last 2 years to find an anchor that is locked on my face. I tryed shooting left handed and my anchor is in the same spot each and every shot. So now I have a repeteable anchor point. I was just wondering about the swapping from left to right during a shoot just incase I have to go back to right handed if my left hand bow goes down in the middle of a shoot. My right hand bow is now my backup bow.
I plan on shooting left handed all the time now. 
I am right eye dominant but it is like my eyes switch over when I shoot left handed, I have no problem acquireing the sight picture as soon as I come to full draw.
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Don equipment failure is okay pretty sure no big deal changing bows But call Tom he will answer your question with a RIC from NFAA
Gary


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

If you have a bow failure and switch to a spare bow, how would the pin settings be enforced? Not possible! However, replacing a bow is allowed.

Furthermore, there is no rule against carrying two bows on the range, or even three bows if you want.

Back when I still could shoot good scores, I would play with BHFS just for the fun of it and would sometimes carry two bows and switch back and forth during the round. There is no rule against this.

Both bows were set identical with the pins set for the same distances, but I would let others think that they were different and that I actually had 10 different pin settings over the two bows. That was when I could shoot good enough to prove things.

Fun? you bet it was!


----------

